# CA, Pamona Reptile Super Show January 22-23, 2022



## JoeRossi

*Pamona is back after a while now in just a few weeks.... Typically the biggest show of the year. As always I look foward to seeing all that can make it from the AB family. Stop by and say hi and as usual I will be vending with Reptile Den.

JANUARY 22-23, 2022*
Saturday - January 22nd 10AM-6PM
Sunday - January 23rd 11AM-5PM

Pomona Fairplex/Los Angeles County Fairgrounds
1101 W. McKinley Avenue
Pomona, Ca, 91768 PARKING GATE 17



			https://reptilesupershow.com/los-angeles/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Wow 1


----------



## viper69

One of the best shows in the USA!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smotzer

Good luck!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## xXTristinaXx

Wish I could make it, I have a few around me in the Bay Area

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## joossa

Going to try to be there on the Saturday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Matt Man

Joe, we will see you there, as always. My daughter and I will be working the Bug Cage Co. booth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## joossa

Does anyone know if the Sunday of these two day shows areway worse than the Saturday? Are most of the good deals and animals all gone by Sunday? I'm not able to go on Saturday anymore and am planning to go on Sunday.


----------



## JoeRossi

joossa said:


> Does anyone know if the Sunday of these two day shows areway worse than the Saturday? Are most of the good deals and animals all gone by Sunday? I'm not able to go on Saturday anymore and am planning to go on Sunday.


Typically this has been the largest show of the year. If your definition of "way worse" is fear that something you want may be sold out then my advice would be to get in touch with whoever has what you're looking for ahead of time and plan accordingly. If you don't know what you want and you are just planning to see what is there for a good deal then I am sure with all the many vendors that there will be some stock left.  Have fun and see you Sunday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt Man

joossa said:


> Does anyone know if the Sunday of these two day shows areway worse than the Saturday? Are most of the good deals and animals all gone by Sunday? I'm not able to go on Saturday anymore and am planning to go on Sunday.


lots of the 'bucket list' species tend to be gone. So if your list is rare and exotic you may be out of luck. There are plenty of deals and inventory left on Sunday. But typically Saturday AM is when people show up with shopping lists

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt Man

good times had by all. Lordy we had so much inventory


----------

